

Amazon’s latest page-turner: book publishing - denzil_correa
http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2022840140_amazonpublishingxml.html

======
devfeed
This makes sense. Just as iTunes started cutting out record labels and making
direct deals with artists, Amazon can do the same.

The real question is: how will Amazon go about replacing the work that, today,
gets done in publishing houses? The biggest one I can think of is editing. But
there are probably others that I'm not aware of.

~~~
ScottWhigham
_Just as iTunes started cutting out record labels and making direct deals with
artists, Amazon can do the same._

Interesting - I didn't realize iTunes had done this. Got any links/artists I
can look up?

------
Shivetya
now I need to find the sites that teach better writing, anyone got
suggestions?

